# Wiper blades



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I went to an Autozone last night to get replacement wiper blades for my wife's 2014 Chevy Cruze ECO. The size chart for Bosch didn't have any available for the Cruze. I did try the Autozone brand but the kid couldn't get them to fit onto the arm and I'm recovering from surgery so I couldn't install them myself. The only available quality blade seems to be the RainX but I'm not a big fan of them. So will the Bosch fit and, it not, what other brands fit that people like??


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Bosch is ok. 24" driver side, 18" passenger side.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

TheRealHip said:


> Bosch is ok. 24" driver side, 18" passenger side.


I personally always buy the cheapest ebay one piece specials, have yet to have them fail within 3 years. But if you're wanting the Bosch I assume they fit, just the computer database they have at autozone says they don't cause each wiper is a different size.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Bought some new Blades at Autozone, went with their brand and saved 50%


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

For whatever reason, Bosch doesn't list any compatibility for the 1st generation Cruze in their Icon or Evolution lines of blades, but I sorted out what would work, and I have the Bosch Evolution 4818 and 4824 on mine right now. You have to be careful, though, because sometimes there are multiple blades in the same size and same line, but come with different adapters. So, for example the 4824 and 4842 are both 24" Evolution series blades. However, the 4824 will fit the Cruze wiper arm. The 4842 lacks the appropriate adapter. They do list compatibility in their AeroTwin, Clear Advantage, and some of their winter and conventional lines of blades, but maybe your Autozone isn't carrying those lines. 

Beyond Bosch, I've used the Trico Force and Flex blades before with good performance, but disappointing longevity of the blade. I gave up on Anco blades a long time ago, and have never liked Rainx blades. Michelin blades were a really good balance of cost and quality for a long time for me, but that was before I owned the Cruze. Lately, I've just been running the Trico Ice (their winter beam blade) year-round on our Jeep and Suburban, because they really have no disadvantages in the summer, but seem to last 3-4 times as long as the Force and Flex blades. Next set for the Cruze is probably going to be the Trico Ice also. They're available for $5 each on RockAuto most of the year, so I just toss a set on when I'm ordering other parts to save the shipping, and I get both blades for 25-50% of the cost I would have payed for 1 of them at my local store.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

I buy Rain-X blades at Menards. Cheapest price in town. I get at least two years out of a pair. It helps my car is garaged, but hot Kansas summers does hurt them while at work. I can't remember the last time I replaced them on my wife's Jeep, but she parks in a parking garage at her work, so they are protected unless she is driving. I have also had good luck with Michelin blades


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've always run either the Rain-X or Bosch blades on my vehicles (with the exception of the rear wiper on the Yukon and my hatchback) and they work great. Usually get ~18 months or so out of a set if I stretch it but I like to replace them every spring the winter's take a toll on them. Still on the factory fronts on my '17 hatch and I've already replaced the rear and now that is streaking -_-


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like PIAA, pricey, but I am going on 4 years.


----------

